# Poljot International Watch Crystal



## davevtix (Feb 7, 2009)

First of all...hello.

I have, amongst my collection, a Poljot international Baikal with moonphase. I really love it...one of my favourites.

I put the watch back away in its box yesterday...when I opened the box today, the glass had shattered. I know that it hasnt been dropped or banged etc. So, it appears that the glass self destructed sometime last night.

I was wondering if anyone knows where I can get a replacement glass??

Any ideas would be very welcome.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. You could ask our host, Roy of RLT Watches. Claick on the brown box above and to the left, "RLT Watches Sales Site" - he may be able to source one and fit for you. :yes:


----------



## davevtix (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Mel...thanks!

I will give that a try I think.

Thanks for the advice.


----------

